# Mon nouvel i mac se fige tout le temps



## laurent-guy (29 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai le nouvel i mac 24p. J'ai ajouté 1 Giga de ram (PNY). Au début de problème et depuis 15 jours il se fige de façon totalement aléatoire et je suis obligé de le hard rebooter. La hot line fnac m'a conseille de remplacer la ram, ce qui est fait depuis today.....et cela se fige toujours....je suis lost et pas certain qu'une réinstallation de mac os fasse qqc à mon problème

si qqun a eu le même problème....

Many Thanks


----------



## Chuck_Joris (29 Septembre 2007)

Salut,
quant tu dis que tu as remplacé la ram celà veut dire que tu as remis celle d'origine ou que tu as acheté une nouvelle barrette?

Les mac sont assez sensible au niveau de la RAM.
Il existe d'ailleurs des marques plus recommandé que d'autres pour ca (crucial par exemple).

Si tu as remis les barrettes d'origines et que ca fige toujours alors je ne peux pas t'aider plus.


----------



## ceed06 (29 Septembre 2007)

salut , j'ai exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que toi sur mon imac 20". Au d&#233;but &#231;a le faisait uniquement de temps en temps et en ce moment &#231;a le fait 4 &#224; 5 fois par jour et je sais plus quoi faire. En tout cas &#231;a commence &#224; me gonfler car ca plante n'importe quand et je suis oblig&#233; de tout rebooter &#224; chaque fois


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2007)

Et bah les gars faut agir, avoir plus d'un freeze par an, c'est pas normal, donc la barrette ajoutée n'est peut-être pas défectueuse mais plutôt pas compatible, donc faut prendre un autre modèle par exemple.


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG&#233;' 

Mis &#224; part la piste de la RAM, ce sujet a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; abord&#233; plusieurs sur nos forums, et un petite recherche devrait pouvoir te ressortir toutes les manipulations &#224; effectuer (test hardware, d&#233;sactivation des extensions logicielles, etc.).


J'ajouterais tout de m&#234;me une remarque. Je me suis souvent rendu ces derniers temps sur le stand Apple de la Fnac, et j'ai pu voir que certains des tout nouveaux iMac de d&#233;monstration laiss&#233;s en libre acc&#232;s finissaient par se planter de cette mani&#232;re (clavier inactif, roue-de-la-mort, etc.). Chaque fois, il y avait Safari (3.0) bloqu&#233; sur des pages web avec plein de pubs dessus (il faut dire que les "clients potentiels" viennent surtout l&#224; pour surfer sur Internet).

On peut soup&#231;onner une panne (statistiquement &#231;a peut arriver, comme avec tous les &#233;quipements &#233;lectroniques), un probl&#232;me de p&#233;riph&#233;rique (est-ce que le Wifi N est bien au point ?) ou un probl&#232;me logiciel sur un composant du syst&#232;me (&#233;ventuellement nouvellement install&#233;, et peut-&#234;tre en rapport avec le r&#233;seau ou le web)...


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> On peut soupçonner une panne (statistiquement ça peut arriver, comme avec tous les équipements électroniques), un problème de périphérique (est-ce que le Wifi N est bien au point ?) ou un problème logiciel sur un composant du système (éventuellement nouvellement installé, et peut-être en rapport avec le réseau ou le web)...[/COLOR]



En même temps, SAFARI 3 déjà chez moi il plante sans arrête et sinon safari en général gère toujours aussi mal les pages avec du flash, il se bloque encore de temps en temps, mais contrairement à mon PM G4, j'ai juste à quitter safari, j'ai pas la roue de la mort sur toute le reste des applications itou.


----------



## Lionel 3 (29 Septembre 2007)

D&#233;cid&#233;ment Apple devient de moins en moins fiable​


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2007)

Lionel 3 a dit:


> Décidément Apple devient de moins en moins fiable​



Génial le troll de base...


----------



## Lionel 3 (29 Septembre 2007)

Le coup du troll c'est un peu facile les gars, alors si je comprend bien il faut dire que du bien sur Apple ici sinon on se fait traiter de Troll, même quand on nous démontre tout le contraire car il faut bien reconnaître que le nouvel Imac c'est loin d'être une réussite .​


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Septembre 2007)

En l'&#233;tat, rien ne prouve que le probl&#232;me vient bien de l'iMac.

Une incompatibilit&#233; logicielle au niveau d'un composant logiciel install&#233; dans le syst&#232;me (plugin Flash dans Safari 3, par exemple) peut tr&#232;s bien en &#234;tre &#224; l'origine. Et l&#224; &#231;a ne remettrait pas en cause la fiabilit&#233; de la machine, mais plut&#244;t celle des partenaires d'Apple qui oeuvrent dans le logiciel.


----------



## laurent-guy (29 Septembre 2007)

Chuck_Joris a dit:


> Salut,
> quant tu dis que tu as remplacé la ram celà veut dire que tu as remis celle d'origine ou que tu as acheté une nouvelle barrette?
> 
> Les mac sont assez sensible au niveau de la RAM.
> ...


j'ai chang&#233; la ram que j'avais achet&#233; la PNY la fnac m'a fait un &#233;change standard mais vu le prix c'est peut &#234;tre pas le haut de gamme et pas forc&#233;ment support&#233; par le Mac


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2007)

Lionel 3 a dit:


> Le coup du troll c'est un peu facile les gars, alors si je comprend bien il faut dire que du bien sur Apple ici sinon on se fait traiter de Troll, m&#234;me quand on nous d&#233;montre tout le contraire car il faut bien reconna&#238;tre que le nouvel Imac c'est loin d'&#234;tre une r&#233;ussite .​




Mais non tu dis n'importe quoi c'est tout, l'imac est une pure r&#233;ussite, tu te bases sur quoi pour ce constat d'&#233;chec, sur les quelques t&#233;moignages de probl&#232;mes qui ne viennent peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me pas de la machine... faut arr&#234;ter avec la th&#233;orie du d&#233;clin, &#224; chaque mod&#232;le il y a quelqu'un pour nous la sortir, mais si tu regardes bien, &#231;a concerne toujours une minorit&#233; de machines et puis tous les mod&#232;les de mac ont eu droit &#224; un moment donn&#233; &#224; leur probl&#232;me plus ou moins grave.


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2007)

laurent-guy a dit:


> j'ai changé la ram que j'avais acheté la PNY la fnac m'a fait un échange standard mais vu le prix c'est peut être pas le haut de gamme et pas forcément supporté par le Mac



Moi j'ai pris du bas de gamme en ram et ça fonctionne très bien, l'incompatibilité se situe pas forcément sur la soi disant qualité, faudrait surtout essayer une autre marque.


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Octobre 2007)

Lionel 3 a dit:


> Le coup du troll c'est un peu facile les gars, alors si je comprend bien il faut dire que du bien sur Apple ici sinon on se fait traiter de Troll, m&#234;me quand on nous d&#233;montre tout le contraire car il faut bien reconna&#238;tre que le nouvel Imac c'est loin d'&#234;tre une r&#233;ussite .​



Il ne s'agit pas de dire du bien ou du mal d'Apple, ici tu es dans un forum technique et plus particuli&#232;rement dans un fil ou quelqu'un demande une solution &#224; son probl&#232;me. Ton intervention est donc pour le moins incongrue et inutile.


----------



## littlemac (1 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai également ce problème de Freez sur le nouvel iMac.
Je suis un joueur régulier de Wow et ce problème survient principalement quand je passe en mode fenêtré (Command + M) ou quand je quitte le jeu.
Ca le fait également lorsque je joue en mode fenêtré. 
Dans les 2 cas, ça ne se produit que seulement après plusieurs minutes (heures) de jeu.
Si je quitte le jeu ou passe en mode fenêtré après quelques minutes de jeu seulement, tout va bien.

C'est un 24pouces avec une configuration d'origine.

J'ai effectué une recherche mais je n'ai trouvé que ce fil qui traite de ce problème sur les nouveaux iMac.
Y-a-t-il quelquechose à faire pour voir d'où cela peut venir avant un éventuel retour SAV ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

LittleMac


----------



## littlemac (4 Octobre 2007)

Un petit Up.

apparemment nous ne sommes pas les seuls à avoir ce problème de freez de l'iMac.
Mac4Ever en parle aujourd'hui : http://www.mac4ever.com/news/32269/nouveaux_imac_blocages_intempestifs/
avec un fil de discussion sur le support Apple : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1156787&tstart=15
et un article sur MacNN : http://www.macnn.com/articles/07/10/03/imacs.suffering.freezes/

LittleMac


----------



## ForTheFun (4 Octobre 2007)

Je rajoute un commentaire, j'ai un 24" alu et il freeze de temps à autre. dernier en date hier soir. J'espère qu'apple va trouver une solution logicielle.
Le freeze sur mac c'est une première car ayant un powerbook12" jamais eu ce problème (enfin 2 fois en plus de 2ans) et sur imag G5 pas non plus de soucis (a part le condesateur mais prit sous le cadre de la garantie), je suis un peu déçus de ce mac les freeze les bandes grise lors de l'affichage de l'écran noir (un fil éxiste sur ce problème).


----------



## Eric27 (4 Octobre 2007)

HELLO !
J'ai moi aussi se problème sur mon iMac, ce qui est asser génant... Donc voici ce que j'ai fait : *J'ai réinstaller le systeme et je n'ai pas installé la "Mise à jour Logiciel iMac."*. Et maintenant le problème à disparu.


----------



## ForTheFun (4 Octobre 2007)

allez hop en moin de 2h il a figer 2 fois  
bon a chaque fois qu'il fige c'est pendant un gros transfert réseau sur disque (USB)


----------



## filoul (4 Octobre 2007)

hier sur les news on parlé d'un probleme lié à la carte vidéo
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/127151/les-plantages-inopines-de-l-imac-alu


----------



## jjrmusic (4 Octobre 2007)

Lionel 3 a dit:


> Le coup du troll c'est un peu facile les gars, alors si je comprend bien il faut dire que du bien sur Apple ici sinon on se fait traiter de Troll, m&#234;me quand on nous d&#233;montre tout le contraire car il faut bien reconna&#238;tre que le nouvel Imac c'est loin d'&#234;tre une r&#233;ussite .​



Bonjour

Je ne sais si tous les nouveau iMac sont une r&#233;ussite, mais le mien l'est  

Je l'adore et il me le rend bien. Silencieux, rapide et efficace &#8230; Pas le moinder soucis pour l'instant, esp&#233;rons que cela continue. Quant &#224; la RAM, j'ai toujours fais tr&#232;s attention (sur mon Mac pr&#233;c&#233;dent) &#224; sa qualit&#233; et &#224; ce qu'elle soit compatible, et jamais de probl&#232;me. Pour mon nouvel iMac je n'ai pas voulu prendre de risque et j'ai carr&#233;ment fais mettre les 4 Go par Apple &#8230;  et &#231;a fait mal &#224; la carte bleue  Mais pas de regrets.

Bon, je touche du bois vu tout ce qu'on lit un peu partout ces temps-ci.


----------



## littlemac (5 Octobre 2007)

Apple reconnait le problème :
http://www.macworld.com/news/2007/10/04/imac/index.php?lsrc=mwrss

Croisons les doigts pour que le patch arrive rapidement...

LittleMac


----------



## neho37 (13 Octobre 2007)

On peut dire ce que l'on veut sur le Imac  et le mien est que cet bombe d'ordi n'est pas tout à fait au point  ça c'est clair est net ! Grand fan de la marque, 10 an que je taff dessus  jamais eu de soucis tel que le gel aléatoire ! J'ai eu dernièrement un mac mini, le pur, le Power PC, et en 2 ans ( à savoir que je l'éteignais rarement ) je n'ai jamais, mais jamais eu de soucis  juste avec I tunes qui ne se lançait plus  dut à shapeshifter  bref  Ravi du joli pavé  donc aujour'dhui détenteur d'une bécane à pas loin de 2000  Apple ne m'a pas bouclé le bec  plantage fréquent  jusqu'a en arrivé à avoir un bug écran avec des barres verticales d'1cm de large brouillant l'image de mon doc  et forcément  bloqué ! Donc  pour ma part  J'attends la soluce pour pouvoir taffer tranquille sans me dire  "enregiste mec ça risque de planter" ! 

en attente


----------



## JoJoS (15 Octobre 2007)

Et bien moi j'ai re&#231;u mon iMac jeudi dernier, et pour l'instant tout va bien, pourvu que &#231;a dure...

En revanche, je constate le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, &#224; savoir mac os qui se plante, et seul la souris est accessible, sur le mac mini de ma petite s&#339;ur...


----------



## JoJoS (19 Octobre 2007)

Bon ba tout allait bien jusqu'&#224; hier...
Je faisais souffrir un peu mon iMac entre conversion audio et vid&#233;o (je me rend compte que 1 go n'est pas suffisant d'ailleurs...), et la plouk, tout se fige sauf la souris...
Il me l'a fait 2 fois...

Un peu d&#233;&#231;u quand m&#234;me sur le coup... Surtout que &#231;a m'a fait perdre plus de 2h de traitements...



> "enregiste mec &#231;a risque de planter" !


Arf, pareil hier... J'enregistrai d&#232;s le moindre petit changement...


----------



## meldesbois (22 Octobre 2007)

yep , j a remarqué ca assi , 
mon imac allu, 24" 2,8ghz , 4go Ram compatible , 
a buggé pas mal lors de la phase de préparation à la gravure sur idvd . 
le dvd final est plein de bugs sur les effets de transitions..  j ai du le refaire en enlevant des effets et en laisant la fenetre ouverte ,paske je soupconne une surchauffe ... 
et là ca a marché nickel :s 

je suis assez decue, avoir une tel bijou qui ne permet pas plus de 2h de calcul paskil chauffe?  enfin si c est ca le probleme , mais ce serait pas etonnant..
et aucun patch ne resoudra le probleme de chaleur . 
z en pensez quoi? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Petite vidéo avant plantage de mon imac 20". A savoir qu ça fait un petit moment qu'il plante. Rien dans les premiers jours. Que ce soit sous Windows et Mac OS. Sous windows je constate des polygones quand je joue à PES6 depuis aujourd'hui.

sinon voilà la vidéo en question:

http://g.jorand.free.fr/videos/imacvideo.MP4

a+

Goul


----------



## g.robinson (23 Octobre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Petite vidéo avant plantage de mon imac 20". A savoir qu ça fait un petit moment qu'il plante. Rien dans les premiers jours. Que ce soit sous Windows et Mac OS. Sous windows je constate des polygones quand je joue à PES6 depuis aujourd'hui.
> 
> ...



Merci pour cette vidéo. Je vois maintenant à quoi m'attendre avec mon Imac.
Aucune conséquence après ces plantages ?


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Octobre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Petite vid&#233;o avant plantage de mon imac 20". A savoir qu &#231;a fait un petit moment qu'il plante. Rien dans les premiers jours. Que ce soit sous Windows et Mac OS. Sous windows je constate des polygones quand je joue &#224; PES6 depuis aujourd'hui.
> 
> ...


Il y a de toute &#233;vidence un probl&#232;me avec le syst&#232;me vid&#233;o. Il reste &#224; savoir s'il s'agit d'un probl&#232;me logiciel (composant syst&#232;me v&#233;rol&#233; ou logiciel importun) ou d'un probl&#232;me mat&#233;riel (dysfonctionnement GPU, bus, m&#233;moire vid&#233;o, ...).

As-tu tent&#233; les manipulations habituelles dans ce cas de figure (boot sans les extensions, v&#233;rification du disque et test hardware &#224; partir du DVD d'install de Mac OS X) ? As-tu tent&#233; de r&#233;installer Mac OS X (sans les applications ext&#233;rieures qui seraient susceptibles de poser probl&#232;me) ?

Si le probl&#232;me n'arrive pas &#224; &#234;tre r&#233;gl&#233; par cette voie, je pense qu'un retour au SAV s'impose.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2007)

Pour le moment ça ne m'est arrivé qu'une seule fois (cf. vidéo). Par contre quelques plantages avec écran figé 3 fois par semaines en moyenne.

Je suis en train de faire des tests. Onyx, test vidéos pour reproduire et isoler le pb.

Je vous tiendrai au courant.

Goul

ps:  Mon imac reste quand même une belle et puissante machine 



g.robinson a dit:


> Merci pour cette vidéo. Je vois maintenant à quoi m'attendre avec mon Imac.
> Aucune conséquence après ces plantages ?



Non aucune. Tout repart à zéro. Mais c'est quand même la premiére fois que ça m'arrive (cf. vidéo).

comme le dit en dessous PA5CAL il y a peut être un pb logiciel. Je creuse.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2007)

bon depuis 2 jours rian signaler... je touche du bois.

uptime: 19:44  up 2 days, 11:59

Goul


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2007)

Pour ceux qui ont connu ou qui connaissent ces probl&#232;mes actuellement, &#234;tes vous sous Tiger ou bien d&#233;j&#224; sous Leopard ?
Si vous &#234;tes pass&#233;s &#224; Leopard, comment avez-vous fait la mise &#224; jour (clean install ? archive & install ?... )

_-- Macounette en attente de son iMac alu 24"   _


----------



## Jeffouille (31 Octobre 2007)

Mon iMac alu 2,8 ghz plante uniquement lorsque je joue à WoW.
C'est complétement aléatoire : je peut jouer pendant des heures sans plantage ... et planter 2 ou 3 fois en 1 heure.
Il n'a jamais planté autrement qu'en jouant à WoW qui demande de grosse ressources vidéo.

Je suis d'accord avec une origine à chercher du coté de la carte vidéo !

(je suis toujours sous Tiger)


----------



## sebneb (1 Novembre 2007)

Je voulais savoir si des personnes sous Leopard rencontre le problème ou s'il s'agit que de personnes utilisant Tiger ???


----------



## yogz (1 Novembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> Je voulais savoir si des personnes sous Leopard rencontre le problème ou s'il s'agit que de personnes utilisant Tiger ???



Je suis sur Leopard, après une installe clean. 
Sans aucun soft d'instalé, j'ai deja des freez tres souvent.
Particulièrement au démarrage, quand je lance time machine, exposé, les piles etc bref tout ce qui doit faire travailler la carte graphique.

Je viens de téléphoner a Apple (ouvert un 1 Novembre biennn ) qui ne reconnaissent pas le pb (pas bien) et me disent de porter mon mac en réparation...

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Merci


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

yogz a dit:


> Je suis sur Leopard, après une installe clean.
> Sans aucun soft d'instalé, j'ai deja des freez tres souvent.
> Particulièrement au démarrage, quand je lance time machine, exposé, les piles etc bref tout ce qui doit faire travailler la carte graphique.
> 
> ...



Qu'ils auraient du donner une maj depuis longtemps... Si tu n'as pas besoin de ton mac ces temps si, emmènes le en réparation... mais je pense pas qu'il puisse y faire qqchose. (surtout si ça dépend d'une mise à jour!)


----------



## Jeffouille (1 Novembre 2007)

J'ai appelé Apple ce matin, et de même, ilfaut que je l'amène en réparation !!


----------



## sebneb (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Qu'ils auraient du donner une maj depuis longtemps... Si tu n'as pas besoin de ton mac ces temps si, emmènes le en réparation... mais je pense pas qu'il puisse y faire qqchose. (surtout si ça dépend d'une mise à jour!)



Le problème vient-il d'une mise à jour ?
car je dois recevoir mon IMAC dans quelques jours... donc si je peux éviter de la faire... je le ferai...

donc si je résume (A PRIORI) : si je ne fais aucune mise à jour je ne devrais à priori pas avoir de freeze... c'est bien ça ???

sinon est ce que vous avez des freeze sur Windows (XP ou Vista) pour ceux qu'ils ont installé...


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Non le pbm serait peut-être réglé avec une maj...

Par contre tu as soulevé une chose interessante! Est-ce que ça se produit sous boot camp??? 

Si oui ça vient d'un pbm hardware
Si non ça vient d'un pbm software!(et il faudra attendre une maj!)


----------



## olidev (2 Novembre 2007)

Il semble que la dernière mise à jour (iMac Software Update version 1.3) ne résoud toujours pas le problème, vu les réactions sur le forum de MacRumors


----------



## guigui37 (2 Novembre 2007)

Ben ... va falloir filer sous vista ... pfff mac c'est vraiment pas stable...

Plus sérieusement je viens de commander un imac 24" et vous me faites peur...
Mon pc sous vista est remisé depuis hiers... j'ai tout migré sur mon mini... qui marche du feu de dieu...

JE croise les doigts pour ne pas avoir de mauvaise surprise... parce que pour moi et pour beaucoup... un mac ca plante pas (contrairement à cette m de vista)


----------



## sebneb (2 Novembre 2007)

Je voulais savoir combien de personnes étaient touchées par ce problème ???? ou un pourcentage par rapport à ceux qui ont un Imac...​


----------



## Macounette (2 Novembre 2007)

guigui37 a dit:


> Ben ... *va falloir filer sous vista* ... p*fff mac c'est vraiment pas stable...*
> 
> Plus sérieusement je viens de commander un imac 24" et vous me faites peur...
> Mon pc sous vista est remisé depuis hiers... j'ai tout migré sur mon mini... qui marche du feu de dieu...
> ...


mac os ou vista ? faudrait choisir


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

pour moi la mise à jour 1.3 avait été succédée de deux bugs
je l'ai donc retéléchargée depuis le site d'apple et après réinstallation plus de freeze pour le moment...
Après avoir bien titillé la carte graphique en lançant 30 fenêtre en coverflow, en ouvrant et fermant successivement une stack de 66 éléments et en faisant joujou avec google earth : aucun problèmes...
Je croise les doigts :hein:


----------



## theveils.net (3 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

J'ai des parfois des g&#232;les sur mon iMac 24" (mod&#232;le sans option). Je pensai que les derni&#232;res mises &#224; jour allaient corriger mais &#231;a n'a malheureusement rien chang&#233;. Ca g&#234;le toujours sous le visualizer de iTunes ou encore sous Frontrow. Le pointeur reste libre lui mais obligation de red&#233;marrage, pas bon pour la machine. :hein:

J'ai essay&#233; d'appeler apple aujourd'hui mais le samedi c'est ferm&#233;, faudra donc que j'attende jusqu'a lundi. Je pense qu'ils vont me dire de l'envoyer en r&#233;paration, mais franchement pour une machine toute neuve, il n'en est pas question.

Est ce que vous pensez qu'ils accepteraient d'en envoyer une nouvelle, aulieu de vouloir "tripatouiller" dedans ?

Parce que franchement acheter une machine et en m&#234;me pas un mois l'envoyer en r&#233;paration pour l'ouvrir, c'est pas acceptable.


Je l'ai re&#231;u le 4 octobre dernier.

Je suis d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;.

Merci &#224; tous


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

as-tu essay&#233; de r&#233;installer la mise &#224; jour 1.3 en la t&#233;l&#233;chargeant :
ici pour tiger
ici pour leopard

et en r&#233;initialisant la pram ? (comme expliqu&#233; ici)

moi &#231;a a l'air de marcher...


----------



## theveils.net (3 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour les conseils paulmuzellec.

Mais nan pas d'amélioration même après reset de la PRAM. J'ai même l'impression que le dernier update firmware a un peu empiré les choses. Mais ce n'est peut etre qu'une impression.

Il me semble que Leopard n'est pas améliorer non plus le problème. ça le faisait moins sous Tiger.

Le fait que Apple puisse, et va surement le faire, me repondre de l'envoyer en réparation  me rend vraiment anxieux. Mince une machine qui n'a même pas encore fêté son premier mois.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

tu l'as r&#233;install&#233;e la mise &#224; jour ?
moi c'est &#231;a qui m'a sauv&#233; 
j'en avais 2 par semaine sous tiger
puis apr&#232;s leopard tout d'un coup 3 par jour 
apr&#232;s &#231;a a diminu&#233; mais depuis hier soir 20 heures en faisant ce que j'ai dit je n'ai eu aucun bug m&#234;me en faisant joujou avec frontrow, les stack, coverflow et google earth


----------



## maxxis (3 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

*l**e problème est présent à la fois sur Leopard et sur Vista* (installé sous boot camp) !!!

Voilà comment vous pouvez planter votre Mac Alu 24' :

Vous ouvrez un wallpaper avec beaucoup de noir (autant sous leopard que vista) et vous baladez le curseur de votre souris dessus.
Vous constaterez par plusieurs fois des genres "d'interférences dans l'images (des petits points blancs)

Après plusieurs secondes votre mac plantera !!

Pour moi c'est donc soit un problème matériel ou de pilotes de la cartes Ati.

Cela sera t il résolu ??!! Telle est la question.

Maxxis


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "ouvrir un wallpaper" ?? le mettre en fond d'&#233;cran ou simplement ouvrir une image noire ?
parce que j'ai fait un document tout noir, j'ai balad&#233; ma souris dessus et rien !


----------



## theveils.net (3 Novembre 2007)

Ben tu as plus de chance que moi. J'ai fais une "belle" installe de Leopard avec mon dvd fraichement acheté la semaine dernière.

J'ai essayé désintalle (downgrade) des software update, mais je n'avais pas encore essayé le reset PRAM, ça bug encore quand je le titille avec iTunes et son visualizer.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

quelqu'un sur le forum macrumors a fait 5 reset PRAM de suite, je ne sais pas du tout si &#231;a a une utilit&#233; mais tu peux tenter


----------



## maxxis (3 Novembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "ouvrir un wallpaper" ?? le mettre en fond d'écran ou simplement ouvrir une image noire ?
> parce que j'ai fait un document tout noir, j'ai baladé ma souris dessus et rien !



Tu ouvres sous Mac un wallpaper (avec bcp de noir) dans aperçu, tu maintiens le clic en réalisant des sélections. Tu le balade très vite et il va se planter.

Tiens moi au courant, moi cela me donne un plantage à chaque fois.

Maxxis


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

maxxis a dit:


> Tu ouvres sous Mac un wallpaper (avec bcp de noir) dans aper&#231;u, tu maintiens le clic en r&#233;alisant des s&#233;lections. Tu le balade tr&#232;s vite et il va se planter.
> 
> Tiens moi au courant, moi cela me donne un plantage &#224; chaque fois.
> 
> Maxxis



alors au d&#233;but &#231;a ne le faisait pas,
j'ai essay&#233; de l'enregistrer avec "Screencast" pour te le montrer et l&#224; Kernel Panic >_<
je suppose que &#231;a ce n'&#233;tait pas la carte graphique 
apr&#232;s j'ai red&#233;marr&#233; et j'ai r&#233;essay&#233;, et l&#224; effectivement &#231;a a bugg&#233; mais sans interf&#233;rence !!!!
et maintenant apr&#232;s red&#233;marrage je peux le faire 10 min tr&#232;s vite et il n'y a aucun bug...


----------



## Syannick (3 Novembre 2007)

ben moi j'ai essayé le coup du JPG tout noir en grand et du mouvement de souris pdt 30 à 45 secondes et rien....Ouffff.
Faut dire que LE freeze de ce matin (l'unique depuis l'achat) ne m'a pas rassuré...

Mais bon un fond d'écran noir et faire des sélections très vites pendant 1 heure ce n'est pas très physiologique non plus.....

Pour info iMac 24" 2,8  depuis lundi dernier...RAS depuis (jamais de freeze ni de pb à l'install de Léopard ) puis ce matin juste après le redémarrage de la MàJ 1.3, UN magnifique Freeze sous Cover Flow


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

moi je n'ai pas de freeze en faisant le coup du JPG noir, ni avec coverflow &#224; tout vitesse, ni avec frontrow


----------



## Syannick (3 Novembre 2007)

ben je viens de tester à fond Cover Flox et Front Row RAS.....bon l'iMac est allumé depuis seulement 30' donc....à voir à chaud !!
Sinon seul bug avec une présentation d'un dossier photo en mode Cover Flow quelques aperçus sont flous dans cover flow et tres net en Quick view....bizarre


----------



## xao85 (3 Novembre 2007)

Je vais être mauvaise langue...  

Mais si ca le fait sous vista et mac OS, alors c'est sur, ça vient d'un composant! 

Faus attendre qu'apple trouve la solution mais moi j'emmenerai vos machines au SAV, plus apple a de retour concernant un même pbm plus ils vont se bouger! Je penche pour un pbm de carte graphique...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je vais être mauvaise langue...
> 
> Mais si ca le fait sous vista et mac OS, alors c'est sur, ça vient d'un composant!
> 
> Faus attendre qu'apple trouve la solution mais moi j'emmenerai vos machines au SAV, plus apple a de retour concernant un même pbm plus ils vont se bouger! Je penche pour un pbm de carte graphique...



c'est sûr dans ce cas là que ce n'est pas l'os mais ça peut être le bios de la cg non ?
En tout cas moi je ne suis pas concerné par ce problème...


----------



## olidev (4 Novembre 2007)

Depuis la mise à jour plus aucun freeze et j'ai pas mal bousculé la CG, tout fonctionne maintenant parfaitement.


----------



## JoJoS (6 Novembre 2007)

J'avais le probl&#232;me avec iMovie ou iDvd (les 2 tournaient en m&#234;me temps, donc je ne peux pas dire lequel &#224; cr&#233;&#233; le plantage).


Depuis, j'ai install&#233; L&#233;opard et pour l'instant aucun soucis... Mais je n'ai pas retouch&#233; &#224; iMovie et iDvd.

Je ferais ce soir le test de l'image noire histoire de voir ce que &#231;a donne. En croisant les doigts bien s&#251;r !!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

Aprés plus d'une semaine sans soucis, je renrte de vacances et je relance mon Imac alu.
Je lance Transmission et part faire des courses. Je reviens et je constate mon Mac planté sur mon économisateur d'écran. Je relance. Pis fait le même teste. Rien à signalé. 
Entre temps je recois mon dvd de Léoprd :love:. En pensant que tout aller rentrer dans l'ordre. installation pas de problème. Je relance transmisssion. Le lendemain matin. Figé au même endroit. Aujourd'hui, idem. J'ai donc fait un petit test sur frontrow. Avec un diaporama et musique. Et la Boum, figé.

je continue à faire quelques tests et je vous tiens au courant des résultats.

Goul


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

pour moi c'est la preuve que c'est logiciel...
Si c'&#233;tait mat&#233;riel &#231;a ne deviendrait pas plus fr&#233;quent apr&#232;s une r&#233;installation comme ce fut mon cas, non  ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

j'ai fait un upgrade pour ma part.
Par contre avant le plantage, j'ai constat&#233; qu'il y avais la moiti&#233; de la photo qui avait un petit flash noir dessu. De temps en temps et de suite apr&#233;s boum!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

moi une fois j'ai eu un freeze et l'&#233;cran est devenu tout de suite tout noir avec des rayures bleus r&#233;guli&#232;res et verticales 
&#231;a m'a fait peur mais depuis je n'ai plus aucun aucun aucun freeze...


----------



## bouvier51 (7 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

PCiste depuis 1994, j'ai franchi le pas fin août en faisant l'acquisition d'un magnifique Imac alu 24".

Jusqu'à la mi septembre, aucun problème, tout le plaisir de découvrir un autre monde !!
Puis vint la fameuse mise à jour qui entraina dès le lendemain le premier freeze. Venant du monde Windows, je n'ai pas été plus surpris que cela. Par contre, j'ai eu plusieurs freezes au cours du mois suivant. Puis arrive Léopard et là je me dit qu'Apple a trouvé le remède et que ce sera un mauvais souvenir. Et bien non, quelques jours après l'installation de Léopard, un petit freeze puis un second trois jours plus tard, enfin arrive la fameuse mise à jour 1.3 et à ce moment je me dis que les problèmes vont cesser. Et bien encore une fois non car depuis j'ai encore eu 2 freezes.

Pour info, j'utilise mon Imac entre 10 et 12 heures par jour et les plantages sont complètement aléatoires, ce qui laisse peu de place à la résolution du problème.

Je chine dans tous les forums et à priori il me semble que ce soit bien un problème logiciel, soit le driver ATI, soit le bios de la carte graphique qui fait des siennes. Je rejoins les avis des différents forumeurs qui pensent que ce n'est pas dû à un défaut de la carte graphique. Si c'était le cas, le problème serait permanent comme tout problème matériel.

Enfin, j'ai lu sur MacRumors que certains forumeurs avaient remarqué que la signature du bios graphique n'était pas la même pour tous les Imac alu, bien étrange car certains sont en version rom 113-...-207 comme le mien et d'autres sont en version 113-...-212.

Il serait intéressant de savoir si sur vos Imac, il y a une version différente de rom graphique.

Voilà, mon message est un peu long, mais j'espère qu'il vous apportera quelques pistes !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

je rejoins ton avis !
mais moi qui n'y connais rien...
Est-ce qu'une mise &#224; jour logiciel pourrait r&#233;tablir le bios de la carte ?


----------



## bouvier51 (7 Novembre 2007)

Oui, je pense que c'est possible. En fait c'est tout à fait possible sous Windows, par contre sous Apple, c'est à dire sous système Unix, je ne sais pas si cela est possible. Il faudrait interroger les spécialistes en Unix.
Néanmoins, je suis toujours aussi satisfait de mon switch sous Apple.
Il faut rester confiant, Apple va bien finir par identifier ce problème de freeze surtout que pratiquement tous les forums Mac en parlent.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

Au pire on pourrait booter sur Windows pour r&#233;gler le probl&#232;me...


----------



## bouvier51 (7 Novembre 2007)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible sous Windows car le bios ainsi que les drivers sont conçus et optimisés pour Mac.

A ce propos, il serait intéressant que quelqu'un qui a installé Windows avec Boot Camp puisse nous dire si sous cession Windows, il a des freezes comme sous cession Mac. Déjà cela ferait avancer la réflexion, on pourrait s'orienter plus sur un problème de bios sachant que les drivers Windows sont différents des drivers Mac. 

Alors si une personne pouvait faire le test avec Boot Camp et Windows et ce sur une période suffisamment longue, ce serait sympa pour tout le monde, la balle est dans votre camp !!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

ceux qui ont des bug de petites taches blanches etc dans l'&#233;cran, cela se produit aussi sous vista...
moi qui n'ais pas ces bugs mais uniquement des freeze ou des &#233;crans noirs (avec des rayures parfois , d'ailleurs la pluspart des &#233;crans noirs cela m'avait seulement mis en suspension d'activit&#233 je n'ai pas test&#233; sous windows mais apparemment cela ne se produit pas... (pas entendu parler)


----------



## bouvier51 (7 Novembre 2007)

Si comme tu le dis, il n'y aurait pas de freeze sous Windows, ça voudrait donc dire que c'est bien un problème de drivers. En quelque sorte c'est plutôt rassurant car les problèmes de drivers finissent toujours pas se résoudre. Les Windowsiens connaissent bien ces problèmes que ce soit avec ATI ou avec Nvidia. 
D'ailleurs, si Apple limite les références de cartes graphiques dans ses ordinateurs, c'est bien parce qu'il connait bien les problèmes rencontrés par l'optimisation d'un driver de carte graphique !!


----------



## yogz (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Un tech apple est passé et a changé ma carte video.
Depuis plus de pb.
C'est le support technique apple qui m'a proposé tout seul l'envoi d'un tech.
Peut etre qu'ils finissent par s'en rendre compte 

voilaaa
bon courrage


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

je n'ai pas envie que l'on trifouille dans mon imac 
un technicien apple avait dit que le probl&#232;me &#233;tait la mise &#224; jour 1.1 qui avait modifi&#233; anormalement le bios des CG, alors si une mise &#224; jour pourrait le r&#233;tablir je pense que la solution du technicien est la solution des press&#233;s ^_^


----------



## xao85 (8 Novembre 2007)

yogz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un tech apple est passé et a changé ma carte video.
> Depuis plus de pb.
> ...



Il est venu chez toi réparer la machine????


----------



## xao85 (8 Novembre 2007)

Bon d'après macG ce serait matérielle... J'avais vu juste! À confirmer!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon d'après macG ce serait matérielle... J'avais vu juste! À confirmer!



le fait qu'un changement de carte règle le problème ne veut pas dire que c'est matériel, cela veut simplement dire que c'est soit le bios de la cg soit matériel.
Un technicien apple avait parlé du bios sur un forum...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Pour ma part le pb existe aussi sous Windows XP.
J'appelle le support apple. On verra bien.

edit: c'est fait. Je vais chez Mactribu ce soir!

Goul


----------



## Syannick (10 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Pour ma part le pb existe aussi sous Windows XP.
> J'appelle le support apple. On verra bien.
> 
> edit: c'est fait. Je vais chez Mactribu ce soir!
> ...



Salut Goul...en tant que compatriote de Montpellier, je suis très intéressé par ce que va te dire Mactribu...Peux-tu me tenir informé ???

Pour ma part iMac 24" 2,8 reçu le 29 octobre, RAS sous Tiger, Léopard depuis le 30 octobre et depuis à jours 2 petits plantagess :  1 freeze juste aprés la mise à jour 1.3 aprés le reboot, et puis ce matin un truc bizarre (dixit ma copine, je n'etais pas là...:mouais: ) juste aprés avoir tapé son mot de passe, l'iMac n'a pas booté sur sa cession mais est resté sur le fond d'écran Galaxie nu puis 5' aprés a basculé en noir avec des traits verticaux....(comme des coups de pinceaux qu'elle me dit...).
1 hard reboot et tout est rentré dans l'ordre !

ça m'ennuie qd même d'appeler Apple pour 2 petits plantages, car en dehors de ça superbe machine, RAS sous Front Row, RAS avec les économiseurs d'écran, RAS avec Cover Flox....mais d'un autre côte je serre les fesses à chaque fois que je veux faire une démo à mes amis Windowsiens ....c'est bien triste d'en arriver là !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

Syannick a dit:


> Salut Goul...en tant que compatriote de Montpellier, je suis très intéressé par ce que va te dire Mactribu...Peux-tu me tenir informé ???
> 
> Pour ma part iMac 24" 2,8 reçu le 29 octobre, RAS sous Tiger, Léopard depuis le 30 octobre et depuis à jours 2 petits plantagess :  1 freeze juste aprés la mise à jour 1.3 aprés le reboot, et puis ce matin un truc bizarre (dixit ma copine, je n'etais pas là...:mouais: ) juste aprés avoir tapé son mot de passe, l'iMac n'a pas booté sur sa cession mais est resté sur le fond d'écran Galaxie nu puis 5' aprés a basculé en noir avec des traits verticaux....(comme des coups de pinceaux qu'elle me dit...).
> 1 hard reboot et tout est rentré dans l'ordre !
> ...



moi c'est exactement pareil !
pas de problème avec tous les effets, mais quelques freeze aléatoires et une fois des traits verticaux...
Moi je reste persuadé que dans ce cas-ci c'est logiciel ou le bios de la cg, parce que matériel cela serait systématique !


----------



## xao85 (10 Novembre 2007)

Courage vu le nombre de machine touché, on aura le fin mot de l'histoire!


----------



## Macounette (10 Novembre 2007)

Pour ma part j'ai eu deux petit freeze avec mon nouvel iMac. Le dernier date de ce matin (je l'ai re&#231;u hier). Depuis lors, RAS, et pourtant j'en ai install&#233;, des _brols_.  
Esp&#233;rons quand m&#234;me qu'Apple se bouge l'arri&#232;re-train rapidement pour corriger ce probl&#232;me ! :hein:


----------



## bouvier51 (11 Novembre 2007)

A lire et à méditer !!

http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/Radeon-3800-AMD-26199/

C'est vrai que nous ne sommes pas dans le même cas de figure mais il vaut avouer que ça ressemble étrangement à nos soucis sur les Imac.
J'ai l'impression qu'ATI rencontre de grosses difficultés avec ces cartes graphiques.


----------



## xao85 (11 Novembre 2007)

Je vous l'ai dit c'est matérielle!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

bouvier51 a dit:


> A lire et à méditer !!
> 
> http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/Radeon-3800-AMD-26199/
> 
> ...



si c'était vraiment le cas, alors ceux qui ont changé de carte graphique auraient toujours ce problème


----------



## chfab (11 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai eu deux petit freeze avec mon nouvel iMac. Le dernier date de ce matin (je l'ai reçu hier). Depuis lors, RAS, et pourtant j'en ai installé, des _brols_.
> Espérons quand même qu'Apple se bouge l'arrière-train rapidement pour corriger ce problème ! :hein:



bah justement, je pensais que c'etait la cas avec le dernier update de l'OS ?

--> http://www.macworld.com/news/2007/11/01/imacupdate/index.php


----------



## xao85 (11 Novembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> si c'était vraiment le cas, alors ceux qui ont changé de carte graphique auraient toujours ce problème



Pas forcément tt de suite mais ça reviendra... 

Vous inquitez pas pour vos machine, je sens un rappel massif!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Pas forcément tt de suite mais ça reviendra...
> 
> Vous inquitez pas pour vos machine, je sens un rappel massif!



j'ai plus de bug là donc je verrai ^^


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

Syannick a dit:


> Salut Goul...en tant que compatriote de Montpellier, je suis très intéressé par ce que va te dire Mactribu...Peux-tu me tenir informé ???



J'ai pas eu le temps d'y aller vendredi. Mais il est dans ma voiture et je dois le déposer ce soir. Je te tiens au courant.

Goul


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> moi c'est exactement pareil !
> pas de problème avec tous les effets, mais quelques freeze aléatoires et une fois des traits verticaux...
> Moi je reste persuadé que dans ce cas-ci c'est logiciel ou le bios de la cg, parce que matériel cela serait systématique !



Les freezes sont totalement aléatoires chez moi. Hier matin, le fait de mettre une icône dans le dock et boum!
Je reboot et bouge la sourie et boum! 
Après je peux le laisser avec les effets d'itunes toutes l'aprem et rien ne se passe. 

Sous WIndows avec PES6, je constate des traits après les joueurs. En mode "fenêtre" il y a des petits points blans sur le fond de l'écran comme de parasites.

Goul


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Les freezes sont totalement aléatoires chez moi. Hier matin, le fait de mettre une icône dans le dock et boum!
> Je reboot et bouge la sourie et boum!
> Après je peux le laisser avec les effets d'itunes toutes l'aprem et rien ne se passe.
> 
> ...



moi je n'ai pas ces parasites...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

Apr&#232;s mise &#224; jour (http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/imacsoftwareupdate13leopard.html)
Tout &#224; l'ai OK pour le moment.

Je n'avais fait que la mise &#224; jour sous Tiger. Apr&#232;s r&#233;ception de L&#233;opard je n'avais pas fait la mise &#224; jour. Et dans Mise &#224; jour de logiciel Apple, je n'avais rien.

je le laisse tourner l'aprem on verra bien. SInon ce soir Go To Mactribu.

Edit: j'ai post&#233; un peu vite. Nouveau crach!!!

Goul


----------



## yogz (12 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Il est venu chez toi réparer la machine????



oui


----------



## bouvier51 (12 Novembre 2007)

Et encore un freeze !!!!

Je croyais être tranquille, le dernier date d'une semaine.

C'est incroyable cette anomalie car elle correspond à rien de précis.
J'ai regardé dans le fichier " historique système ", rien d'affiché au moment du freeze, c'est bizarre, on devrait avoir une anomalie système au moment précis du freeze. Je m'explique, dans ce fichier je n'ai aucune indication du freeze à l'heure où celui-ci a eu lieu, aucun KP, juste la procédure normale de relance de l'Imac après avoir appuyé sur le bouton.

Quelqu'un, rôdé à la lecture des fichiers système pourrait-il me renseigner, ce serait sympa éventuellement pour la communauté !

D'avance, merci.


----------



## sebneb (12 Novembre 2007)

Salut tout le monde,

je viens d'appeler le service client de l'Apple Store et le gars m'a dit de désinstaller puis de réinstaller léopard en mode 0 données.

Est ce que quelqu'un a effectué cette désinstallation et est ce que ça a modifié quelque chose ?

sinon il m'a donné 2 adresses dans Paris (centre agréé Apple) pour vérifier d'où peut venir le problème et ensuite l'envoyer chez Apple pour une modif si nécessaire.​


----------



## xao85 (12 Novembre 2007)

yogz a dit:


> oui



Et ben c'est bien la première fois que je vois apple réparé une machine à domicile! Tu avais un apple care?


----------



## bouvier51 (12 Novembre 2007)

J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'Apple pédale dans la choucroute avec ce bug !!

Je suis pas du tout persuadé qu'une réinstallation change quoique ce soit, on dirait un vrai faux fuyant de la part d'Apple.

Je penche toujours pour un problème de drivers ATI. Malheureusement, cette société rachetée par AMD a toujours eu des problèmes de mise au point de ses drivers pour les PC Windows. Faites le test d'une recherche sur Google concernant les drivers ATI, il y a des centaines de messages concernant des problèmes de drivers Catalyst sur Win Xp ou Vista.

Je pense qu'il va falloir être patient dans l'attente d'une éventuelle mise à jour de drivers et de bios de cette Radeon 2600.


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2007)

Moi j'en ai eu encore un hier soir. Depuis r&#233;ception et mise en route de mon iMac vendredi, cela fait un total de deux freezes (sans compter 2 petits plantages en red&#233;marrage - Leopard n'aime pas trop lorsqu'un CD non bootable se trouve encore dans le Mac ?!).
J'essaie de ne pas trop m'&#233;nerver, je me dis qu'Apple finira bien par sortir un correctif. Entretemps : *zen*


----------



## capanapo (12 Novembre 2007)

Javais envi de prendre un Imac, mais jhésite vue le problème


----------



## tyriondragon (12 Novembre 2007)

la dernière fois c'était sur les condensateurs...


----------



## xao85 (12 Novembre 2007)

capanapo a dit:


> Javais envi de prendre un Imac, mais jhésite vue le problème


Attends un correctif ou une mise à jour!


----------



## sebmat (12 Novembre 2007)

moi aussi il se fige depuis le debut.
je suis deseperé j'ai un 24 pouces depuis mi septembre et depuis il ne fonctionne pas j'ai appellé plusieurs fois Apple . Ils nont pas réussit à identifier les différentes pannes et mont suggéré de lapporter dans un centre agréer Apple. Chose que jai faite le 29 octobre Jai récupéré le Imac le 7 novembre mais jai du le ramener dès le lendemain car celui-ci présentait toujours les mêmes dysfonctionnements. 
A ce jour, le 12 novembre,  je nai toujours pas récupéré mon ordinateur. 
Je trouve vraiment désolant de ne pas pouvoir se servir dun ordinateur dune valeur de 1749 euros
est ce que quelq'un pourrais me donner une adresse pour envoyer une lettre de réclamation à Apple.
Merci


----------



## Syannick (12 Novembre 2007)

et 1 Freeze de plus.....à l'instant, en ouvrant une video YouTube.
La chronologie : Le Freeze, attente de 2 minutes puis écran noir, attente 1 minute et là écran avec de multiples traits bleus puis 1 minute après 1 Kernel Panic.

Je pense de plus en plus que c'est logiciel et non matériel, de toute façon le peu de fois où apple a envoyé un technicien pour changer la carte graphique c'est pour mettre la même....donc soit il y a une série de cartes à Bugs soit ils nous prennent pour des cons !!!



sebmat a dit:


> moi aussi il se fige depuis le debut.
> je suis deseperé j'ai un 24 pouces depuis mi septembre et depuis il ne fonctionne pas j'ai appellé plusieurs fois Apple . Ils nont pas réussit à identifier les différentes pannes et mont suggéré de lapporter dans un centre agréer Apple. Chose que jai faite le 29 octobre Jai récupéré le Imac le 7 novembre mais jai du le ramener dès le lendemain car celui-ci présentait toujours les mêmes dysfonctionnements. ....



Cela prouve que ce n'est pas forcement materiel et que tant qu'ils ne trouveront pas un patch ou tant qu'ils ne changeront pas de type de carte graphique ben les problémes continueront....

Je me suis mis à suivre mes freeze sur iCal....j'en suis à 3 et j'ai mon 24" depuis le 29 octobre....ça promet !!!! je sens que je vais ressortir mon iBook !!!!


----------



## Syannick (12 Novembre 2007)

sebmat a dit:


> moi aussi il se fige depuis le debut.
> je suis deseperé j'ai un 24 pouces depuis mi septembre et depuis il ne fonctionne pas j'ai appellé plusieurs fois Apple . Ils nont pas réussit à identifier les différentes pannes et mont suggéré de lapporter dans un centre agréer Apple. Chose que jai faite le 29 octobre Jai récupéré le Imac le 7 novembre mais jai du le ramener dès le lendemain car celui-ci présentait toujours les mêmes dysfonctionnements.
> A ce jour, le 12 novembre,  je nai toujours pas récupéré mon ordinateur.
> Je trouve vraiment désolant de ne pas pouvoir se servir dun ordinateur dune valeur de 1749 euros
> ...



 pense à nous informer de la suite des événements....ça peu servir à tous !!! MERCI !!!


----------



## bouvier51 (12 Novembre 2007)

Capanapo n'hésites pas, l'Imac est vraiment une belle machine, crois moi cela fait 20 ans que je touche à l'informatique et c'est bien la première fois que je possède une machine aussi bien conçue et d'un bon rapport qualité prix quoique en disent certains.
Ce problème de freeze est un problème temporaire, embêtant il est vrai, dont Apple devrait rapidement trouver la solution.

P.S: je suis pas revendeur et n'est aucun avantage à proposer Apple


----------



## Vladimok (12 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si le blocage (freeze) à lieu sur les nouveaux iMac avec léopard pré-installé directement sur les machines ?

Merci​


----------



## Syannick (12 Novembre 2007)

bouvier51 a dit:


> Capanapo n'hésites pas, l'Imac est vraiment une belle machine, crois moi cela fait 20 ans que je touche à l'informatique et c'est bien la première fois que je possède une machine aussi bien conçue et d'un bon rapport qualité prix quoique en disent certains.
> Ce problème de freeze est un problème temporaire, embêtant il est vrai, dont Apple devrait rapidement trouver la solution.
> 
> P.S: je suis pas revendeur et n'est aucun avantage à proposer Apple



+1 !!! 

 il plante parfois c'est vrai mais je ne regrette ABSOLUMENT PAS mon achat !!!
Machine superbe !! 
Puis rappelons nous ce qu'il s'est passé avec l'iMac G5 ( http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/ ).
La solution viendra......enfin j'espére....


----------



## xao85 (12 Novembre 2007)

Je comprend vore désaroi à tous et bien que je n'ai pas d'imac... J'ai vécu la même chose avec un macbook et un macbook pro.(des aller et retour au SAV incessant!) Donc je vs tiens compagnie pour vous donner info et conseils. Courage!


----------



## Macounette (13 Novembre 2007)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si le blocage (freeze) à lieu sur les nouveaux iMac avec léopard pré-installé directement sur les machines ?
> 
> Merci​


Je ne sais pas s'il y a déjà des iMac avec Léopard préinstallé (le mien, commandé le 30/10, livré vendredi dernier, venait encore avec Tiger préinstallé). 
En tout cas, je n'ai plus eu de freeze depuis hier. 
Pour info, au déballage du Mac, j'ai complètement reformaté le DD pour faire une install "propre" de Leopard.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Depuis hier 14h plus de freeze.

Chrono: 

Hier matin, j'ai pris mon mac au boulot pour l'amener le soir chez un revendeur apple pour r&#233;paration.  Fin de matin&#233;e je remarque la MAJ 1.3 imac Alu. Pas faite depuis mise &#224; jour de tiger vers L&#233;opard. Je l'installe &#224; midi. Premier reboot apr&#232;s BOOM! un freeze. Je red&#233;marre et depuis pas un seul freeze. J'ai laiss&#233; l'imac tourner toute l'aprem avec 2 films et les effets itunes. Puis 3 heures avec un Age Of Empire III.
Je fais des mises en veille, &#233;co d'&#233;cran, finder, piles... Toujours pas de freeze. 
Je d&#233;cide de ne pas aller cher le revendeur. Je rentre &#224; la maison et remet en route mon Imac. Je joue &#224; PES6 sous Windows. Pas de freeze.
Je me fais plaisir  et lance FA18 toute la soir&#233;e. Pas de freeze. Avant de ma coucher, je bidouille un le finder, les mails, etc... pas de freeze!
Ce matin je l'allume pour voir si il a bien dormi   . Je trifouille Finder, &#233;co d'&#233;cran, etc... Pas de freeze.

Je touche du bois et refais des tests ce soir.
Goul


----------



## Syannick (13 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Depuis hier 14h plus de freeze.
> 
> Chrono:
> 
> ...



Cool pour toi !!!! Malheureusement c'est très aléatoire et je n'arrive pas à le provoquer chez moi. Au total 3 freezes en 15 jours...(ce qui est peu par rapport à certains...)
Je vais qd même passer chez MacTribu demain après midi pour leur poser quelques questions, histoire de savoir si ils ont déjà eu des retours, ce qu'ils ont trouvés et surtout fait..
Je vous tiens au courant !
Syannick


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Syannick a dit:


> Je vais qd même passer chez MacTribu demain après midi pour leur poser quelques questions, histoire de savoir si ils ont déjà eu des retours, ce qu'ils ont trouvés et surtout fait..



Je suis curieux de connaitre leur avis sur ce pb. Ils sont en générale bien chez mac tribu.


----------



## yannick83570 (13 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Nouveau chez vous et avec Mac.

J'ai quité PC pour la tranquilité et j'ai acheté un iMac 24" avec 1GO de ram supplémentaire offerte, la semaine dernière (vendredi 9 nov) avec encore tiger dessus...

Ayant lu les "problèmes" de départ avec Léopard et ne sachant pas encore me débrouiller avec l'OS Mac, je préfèrai attendre un peu avant l'installation... mais apparemment les problèmes viennent de l'iMac alu chez moi.

J'ai les mêmes problèmes que ceux énoncés ci-dessus :

Programmes qui plantent et obligé d'utiliser : forcer à quitter quand tout va bien sinon bouton d'allumage arrière quand plus rien ne répond (souris clavier). Sur Safari, iPhoto, iWeb... déjà pas mal de fois.

Et complètement figé sur l'éco. d'écran ...

Le vendeur, par mail m'a conseiller d'essayer d'enlever le GO suplèmentaire pour voir si ça vient de là ... pour l'instant j'ai juste essayé de voir avec des utilitaires si tout va bien : Xbench, mais ne sais pas l'interpréter, si quelqu'un peut me dire :

file:///Users/yannick/Documents/Test MAC/Xbench- Comparison.webarchive 


Uncached Write
 24.96      2.64 MB/sec [4K blocks]
100.00    11.13 MB/sec [4K blocks]


Uncached Write
152.14    48.71 MB/sec [256K blocks]
100.00    36.27 MB/sec [256K blocks]


Uncached Read
89.89      0.64 MB/sec [4K blocks]
100.00    0.70 MB/sec [4K blocks]


Uncached Read
153.12    28.41 MB/sec [256K blocks]
100.00    17.94 MB/sec [256K blocks]

En rouge c'est moi ...

J'ai installé avec bootcamp XP, avec cpuz j'ai pu voir que le processeur fonctionnait très souvent sur un seul core : est-ce normal ? économie d'énergie ? et se met- il au travail seulement quant il a des tâches importantes ? 
Mes barrettes mémoires semblent fonctionner normalement ... mais si ça continue j'enlèverai la suplèmentaire... histoire de voire.

Sinon que du bonheur et vu que ça plante en étant sous tiger, je vais faire une installation propre de Léopard.

Je vais me faire assassiner, mais XP tourne très bien et l'interface et bien plus réactive que tiger et je n'ai pas eu de soucis ; il faut dire que j'ai été bien plus sous Mac, depuis le temps que j'en rêvais ...

J'espère que ces soucis ne viennent pas de la carte graphique, j'aurai du mal à le rendre pour une réparation !!! l'écran est fantastique, ainsi que iLive...

Merci et n'ésitez si vous pouvez me rassurer...

Une dernière question : il n'y a pas d'utilitaire pour désinstaller les programmes ? j'ai cherché, mais n'ai point trouvé !!!

Yannick


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

Je ne pense pas que tes pbq de plantages des applications est avoir avec la carte graphique. Le pbs de l'éco d'écran peut être.

As tu essayé de faire une réparation des autorisation et de faire un peu le ménage avec Onyx (vider les cache)?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

yannick83570 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une dernière question : il n'y a pas d'utilitaire pour désinstaller les programmes ? j'ai cherché, mais n'ai point trouvé !!!
> 
> Yannick



tu as appzapper. 
Sinon un simple jeter dans la poubelle suffit à désinstaller l'appli (sauf les fichiers preferences).


----------



## Golax (13 Novembre 2007)

A la vue des témoignages: il semblerait quand même que ceux aux US ayant eu leur carte graphique changée via Apple Care n'ont plus de problème ...​


----------



## yannick83570 (13 Novembre 2007)

Merci de votre rapidité à répondre,

"A la vue des témoignages: il semblerait quand même que ceux aux US ayant eu leur carte graphique changée via Apple Care n'ont plus de problème ..."

C'est ce qui me fait peur ...

La poubelle est un désinstalateur de programme, j'aurai pas osé...  simple !!! merci.

J'ai installé onyx, utilisé et ça n'a rien changé : de plus les "plantages" ont commencés avant que je n'installe quoi que ce soit, sur l'ordi tout neuf... ce qui me faisait pencher sur une défaillance matériel.

@+ yannick


----------



## Vladimok (13 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Un vendeur agréé apple viens de m'apprendre que Mise à jour de logiciels iMac 1.3 (Leopard) regle le probleme de Freeze ?

Vrai ou Faux ???

Merci​


----------



## Syannick (13 Novembre 2007)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un vendeur agréé apple viens de m'apprendre que Mise à jour de logiciels iMac 1.3 (Leopard) regle le probleme de Freeze ?
> 
> ...



FAUX !!!! et oui je l'ai faîte et ça fige toujours....

Enfin rions un peu, regardez cette video qui est tout à fait adaptée à notre situation....mais pas dans le bon sens !!!!!  

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xckjo_pub-mac-pc-redemarre_ads

Syannick


----------



## samoussa (13 Novembre 2007)

Truc etrange...
alors que mon imac a freez&#233; ce soir je l'ai redemarr&#233; 2 fois sans resultats 
Puis j'ai coup&#233; et rallum&#233; ma souris Bt et l&#224; miracle!... &#231;a marche. Je me demande si dans mon cas ce n'est pb de mighty mouse


----------



## xao85 (13 Novembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Truc etrange...
> alors que mon imac a freezé ce soir je l'ai redemarré 2 fois sans resultats
> Puis j'ai coupé et rallumé ma souris Bt et là miracle!... ça marche. Je me demande si dans mon cas ce n'est pb de mighty mouse



Si ya bien une personne qui ne mérite pas davoir ce genre de souci, c'est bien toi Samousa...  Tu enchaînes les machines défectueuses...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Je touche du bois et refais des tests ce soir.
> Goul



hier soir freeze sur freeze!! 

Syannick:  Tu es passé à Mactribu?

Goul


----------



## Lonneki (14 Novembre 2007)

Hier Freeze sur freeze..
Parfois j'ai un écran noir, il suffit alors que je mette l'iMac en veille avec le bouton derrière et que je le rallume pour que ca marche. Et parfois, l'écran se fige et là, il faut un appuis long pour le forcer à s'éteindre. Le patch 1.3 n'a rien réglé et je n'avais AUCUN freeze sous Tiger.


----------



## Syannick (14 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> hier soir freeze sur freeze!!
> 
> Syannick:  Tu es passé à Mactribu?
> 
> Goul



Hello !

Non, j'y passe en milieu d'après-midi...

je t'informe ce soir.....

Syannick


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2007)

Lonneki a dit:


> Hier Freeze sur freeze..
> Parfois j'ai un écran noir, il suffit alors que je mette l'iMac en veille avec le bouton derrière et que je le rallume pour que ca marche.



pareil pour moi
je pense que ça ça ne peut être un problème matériel, non ?


----------



## TheDrakoon (14 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Ce sujet me fait flipper... je m'aprête à acheter un imac 20" 2Ghz... 
Je vais l'acheter à la fnac, que me conseillez vous : d'attendre ou de foncer et en cas de soucis faire marcher la garantie ou bien demander l'échange (rendre le mac pour en prendre un autre si c'est possible).
un nouveau sera vendu leopard installé ? ou bien avec tiger (auquel cas vous me conseillez aussi d'attendre avant de passer à leopard).

merci de vos réponses​


----------



## Syannick (14 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> hier soir freeze sur freeze!!
> 
> Syannick:  Tu es passé à Mactribu?
> 
> Goul



Résumé de la visite chez MacTribu...pour faire simple :

. Pour eux la mise à jour 1.3 règle le problème des drivers ATI (Freeze = pb Drivers)
. Ils n'ont à ce jour jamais eu de retour S.A.V. sur des iMac Alu
. Si les Freezes deviennent trop récurrents, ils peuvent tester la machine, notamment des tests en faisant chauffer+++ la carte graphique et autres composants afin de déceler un problème et si problème ils trouvent ben ils changeront le composant défectueux (carte graphique en l'occurrence).

Pour ma part 3 Freezes en 15 jours c'est supportable, etant sous garantie je ne suis pas pressé (j'aime trop ma machine!!!), je vais attendre un peu et dans une paire de mois si cela continue (si 1 freeze par semaine et plus) ben j'irai faire tester ma machine.

à plus !!!  

Syannick


----------



## maxxis (14 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

moi j'ai acheté mon mac alu 24 dès sa sortie, je n'avais jamais de freeze avec Tiger. Mais j'avais déjà des freeze (plutôt plantage ecran bleu) sous vista, installé avec Bootcamp.

Depuis que je suis passé sous leopard (avec donc Bootcamp 2.0), j'ai installé la mise à jour 1.3 et fait 2 réinitialisations de la pram. Avant de faire cette manoeuvre, lorsque j'ouvrais un JPEG (dans aperçu) avec bcp de noir sous leopard et que je bougeait rapidement mon curseur dedans --> FREEZE, depuis plus rien (je croise les doigts).

Parcontre sous VISTA, lorsque je plaçais un fond d'ecran avec bcp de noir, j'avais des parasites blancs en balladant mon curseur sur l'ecran (comme sous leopard) et lorsque je fesait propriété --> PLANTAGE

Depuis, j'ai placé un fond d'ecran sous vista (fond d'ecran leopard avec les herbes) avec bcp de vert et plus de parasites donc de plantage.

Pour moi donc il y a soit un soucis matériel avec la carte graphique ou de drivers ATI.

Quelqu'un qui a la même config que moi, càd Mac 24' alu avec leopard et Vista pourrait il effectuer ce test et me dire si il connaît les mêmes soucis ?


Merci à tous,

Maxxis


----------



## Givarian (14 Novembre 2007)

Hello,

Je viens de craquer pour l'Imac 24", mon premier mac:love:
C'est avec une certaine stupeur que j'ai découvert ce post concernant les problèmes de freeze...ça fait 1 semaine que je l'utilise, ça change bcp de windows faut s'y habituer mais pour le moment aucun problème. Je suis toujours sous tiger mais j'ai reçu mon dvd de léopard que je n'ai pas encore installé. Je sais pas trop quoi faire pour le moment, tout foncionne tellement bien...
J'ai essayé de le faire planter mais pas moyen....je n'ai installé aucune maj pour tiger pour le moment...


----------



## Syannick (14 Novembre 2007)

Givarian a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je viens de craquer pour l'Imac 24", mon premier mac:love:
> C'est avec une certaine stupeur que j'ai découvert ce post concernant les problèmes de freeze...ça fait 1 semaine que je l'utilise, ça change bcp de windows faut s'y habituer mais pour le moment aucun problème. Je suis toujours sous tiger mais j'ai reçu mon dvd de léopard que je n'ai pas encore installé. Je sais pas trop quoi faire pour le moment, tout foncionne tellement bien...
> J'ai essayé de le faire planter mais pas moyen....je n'ai installé aucune maj pour tiger pour le moment...



C'est pas parce que nos iMac gèlent que tous les iMac gèlent !!! Quand à Léopard à priori la MàJ 1.3 règle l pb !!!
Puis en ce qui me concerne j'ai beau faire tout ce que je veux, rien ne provoque le Freeze, il vient de manière insidieuse qd je l'attend le moins....c'est à dire en ne faisant rien de particulier !! Si encore j'en avais 10 par jours, je trouverai une bonne raison pour le renvoyer en SAV, mais 1 tous les 2 jours...dur de me séparer de ma machine !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2007)

C'est pas normal, des fois je vais juste su internet ou je passe avec le pointeur de la souris sur le dock et TAK! Ça freeze. 
Mon mac plante moi sous winwows Xp que sous Leopard...HELLO Apple​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

Syannick a dit:


> C'est pas parce que nos iMac g&#232;lent que tous les iMac g&#232;lent !!! Quand &#224; L&#233;opard &#224; priori la M&#224;J 1.3 r&#232;gle l pb !!!



Tout &#224; fait. Ce n'est pas g&#233;n&#233;ral sinon apple aurait fait un rappel.

Par contre la MAJ 1.3 chez moi ne r&#233;gle pas le pb.

Hier j'ai tout r&#233;install&#233; (L&#233;opard).+ Maj 1.3 = toujours des freezes.

Peut &#234;tre une r&#233;vision de la ROM qui n'est pas bonne?! voici la mienne:

  Jeu de composants :	ATI,RadeonHD2600
  Type :	Moniteur
  Bus :	PCIe
  Longueur de la voie PCIe :	x16
  VRAM (totale) :	256 Mo
  Fournisseur :	ATI (0x1002)
  Identifiant du p&#233;riph&#233;rique :	0x9583
  Identifiant de r&#233;vision :	0x0000
  R&#233;vision de la ROM :	113-B2250F-212
  Version du gestionnaire EFI :	01.00.212



Goul


----------



## Rowan60 (15 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous, je me joins à ce concert de lamentations sur les problèmes de freeze car j'ai la même chose sur un iMac alu 20".
Cela a commencé avec la mise à jour 1.1 et j'ai remarqué qu'en revenant à la config de départ (réinstallation de Tiger) cela ne le faisait plus.
Je suis allé voir le vendeur Apple qui très malin  m'a dit que le bug était depuis fixé, car il s'agissait du driver de la carte video.
Je fais donc une nouvelle mise à jour (1.2 ou 1.3 ?) et la.....ArgHHHHH ça recommence !!!
Il me dit alors que sans problème avec Leopard ça va être réglé.
Mais cela fait pareil, voire même plus souvent encore (3 fois ce matin en moins de 10 min).:love::love:

Question donc de la part d'un récent switcheur que je suis : 
1) ne peut-on pas réinstaller le driver de base (Tiger de livraison) de la carte video tout en restant sous Leopard ?
2) Si cela est possible, comment faut-il faire ?

merci pour vos suggestions et votre aide
A+


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

Syannick a dit:


> R&#233;sum&#233; de la visite chez MacTribu...pour faire simple :
> 
> . Pour eux la mise &#224; jour 1.3 r&#232;gle le probl&#232;me des drivers ATI (Freeze = pb Drivers)
> . Ils n'ont &#224; ce jour jamais eu de retour S.A.V. sur des iMac Alu
> ...



ok merci pour le compte rendu.

Pour ma part, en trifouillant les &#233;co. d'&#233;cran &#231;a freeze.
Je fais ouverture des param&#233;tres systeme, &#233;co d'&#233;cran je clique sur Shell.
Je met en veille puis reviens dessus, refait un coup de Shell en passant d'un &#233;cran &#224; un autre puis au bout d'un moment FREEZE!

Tu peux tester &#231;a? et me dire si &#231;a te le fait aussi? Merci.
Goul


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

Rowan60 a dit:


> Question donc de la part d'un récent switcheur que je suis :
> 1) ne peut-on pas réinstaller le driver de base (Tiger de livraison) de la carte video tout en restant sous Leopard ?
> 2) Si cela est possible, comment faut-il faire ?
> 
> ...



pour le drivers de base je pense que c'est faisable mais très difficile. En allant chercher le package dans l'installe de Tiger avec pacifist.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

Syannick a dit:


> Résumé de la visite chez MacTribu...pour faire simple :
> Pour ma part 3 Freezes en 15 jours c'est supportable, etant sous garantie je ne suis pas pressé (j'aime trop ma machine!!!), je vais attendre un peu et dans une paire de mois si cela continue (si 1 freeze par semaine et plus) ben j'irai faire tester ma machine.
> à plus !!!
> Syannick



J'ai déposé à midi mon Imac chez Mactribu. J'ai expliqué à la personne (que je connais un peu) les pbs et  les différentes manipes que j'ai faites. Notamment le fait de mettre l'éco d'écran Shell dans les prefs système. il m'a dit que c'était comme ça qu'ils constataient le pb.
verdict dans 4 ou 5 jours.

Goul


----------



## Syannick (15 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> J'ai déposé à midi mon Imac chez Mactribu. J'ai expliqué à la personne (que je connais un peu) les pbs et  les différentes manipes que j'ai faites. Notamment le fait de mettre l'éco d'écran Shell dans les prefs système. il m'a dit que c'était comme ça qu'ils constataient le pb.
> verdict dans 4 ou 5 jours.
> 
> Goul



Cool !!! on va enfin en savoir plus !

Sinon j'ai fait le test de l'économiseur d'écran Shell.....je l'ai activé et désactivé environ 10 fois (c'est bien ça que tu fais ??) soit en passant par "tester", soit en utilisant mon "coin actif" et RAS.... c'est bien là le problème !!! il plante quand je ne fais rien...et quand je ne m'y attends pas.
J'ai hâte d'avoir des nouvelles de ton iMac, en fonction j'irai faire tester le mien !!!:hein: 

Syannick


----------



## bouvier51 (15 Novembre 2007)

Et si les freezes ne seraient pas dus à une température excessive du GPU sur l'Imac.

Je m'explique, dans une configuration normale et avec iStats Menu, on observe en cas de navigation internet, de travaux bureautique, etc, une température d'environ 47° à 50° dans un environnement de travail de 20°.

J'ai fait l'essai de mettre en oeuvre le logiciel SmcFancontrol qui permet de régler la vitesse des ventilateurs de l'Imac et en passant ceux-ci à 1500 tours pour le CPU et 2000 tours pour le DD, je m'aperçois que la température du GPU dans les mêmes conditions d'utlisation reste à 43° ou 45° et il n'y aurait plus de freeze ( enfin c'est à confirmer, je suis en train de faire le test ).

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

Syannick a dit:


> Cool !!! on va enfin en savoir plus !
> 
> Sinon j'ai fait le test de l'économiseur d'écran Shell.....je l'ai activé et désactivé environ 10 fois (c'est bien ça que tu fais ??) soit en passant par "tester", soit en utilisant mon "coin actif" et RAS.... c'est bien là le problème !!! il plante quand je ne fais rien...et quand je ne m'y attends pas.
> J'ai hâte d'avoir des nouvelles de ton iMac, en fonction j'irai faire tester le mien !!!:hein:
> ...



nan c'est pas ça,
moi aussi d'habitude je ne pouvais pas le provoquer ! mais là en lançant shell et en suspendant l'activité, quand je le relance : freeze


----------



## Syannick (15 Novembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> nan c'est pas ça,
> moi aussi d'habitude je ne pouvais pas le provoquer ! mais là en lançant shell et en suspendant l'activité, quand je le relance : freeze



:mouais: ....je dois pas être tes dégourdi....il faut lancer Shell et passer l'iMac en veille ??? et concrètement tu fais comment ???


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

tu lances shell dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences, sans le mettre en plein &#233;cran et apr&#232;s tu fais pomme/suspendre l'activit&#233;


----------



## Macounette (15 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Peut être une révision de la ROM qui n'est pas bonne?! voici la mienne:
> 
> Jeu de composants :	ATI,RadeonHD2600
> Type :	Moniteur
> ...


J'ai la même version de ROM que toi. En une semaine mon iMac a planté deux fois (les deux premiers jours) et depuis lors, rien du tout....


----------



## samoussa (15 Novembre 2007)

mise a jour du programme interne de la CG des imacs alu proposée via pomme> maj logiciels !!


----------



## Syannick (15 Novembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> mise a jour du programme interne de la CG des imacs alu proposée via pomme> maj logiciels !!



GENIAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!

JE FONCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MERCI SAMOUSSA !!!!!!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Syannick (15 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> J'ai la même version de ROM que toi. En une semaine mon iMac a planté deux fois (les deux premiers jours) et depuis lors, rien du tout....



j'avais les même infos que toi mais depuis la mise à jour de 20h30 juste le gestionnaire EFI est changé....Reste plus qu'a attendre !!!


ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro :

  Jeu de composants :	ATI,RadeonHD2600
  Type :	Moniteur
  Bus :	PCIe
  Longueur de la voie PCIe :	x16
  VRAM (totale) :	256 Mo
  Fournisseur :	ATI (0x1002)
  Identifiant du périphérique :	0x9583
  Identifiant de révision :	0x0000
  Révision de la ROM :	113-B2250F-219
  Version du gestionnaire EFI :	01.00.219


----------



## yuyu (15 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour all!!! 

(oui je sais, je ne me suis pas pr&#233;sent&#233; dans le topic pr&#233;sentation)

Je suis (du verbe "suivre" hein! ^^') scrupuleusement ce topic depuis que je suis pass&#233; sous mac (20") et je subit des freezes vraiment al&#233;atoires!

Merci &#224; samoussa pour l'info! j'ai install&#233; la MAJ de laCG, mais pas leopard.

wait and see... and hope!!! :rateau:


----------



## Vladimok (15 Novembre 2007)

Je viens de lire ca:

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/33200/imac_graphics_firmware_update_1_0/

Il parait que cela reglerai le probleme de freeze, blocage .............

Avez-vous testé ???​


----------



## Syannick (15 Novembre 2007)

Vladimok a dit:


> Je viens de lire ca:
> 
> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/33200/imac_graphics_firmware_update_1_0/
> 
> ...



Oui et pour l'instant tout est parfait !!!!!!


----------



## xao85 (15 Novembre 2007)

Je croise les doigts avec vous!


----------



## sebneb (15 Novembre 2007)

Il ne reste plus qu'à attendre pour voir les premières réactions... mais j'espère que ça sera bon...


----------



## samoussa (15 Novembre 2007)

pour le moment aucun freeze m&#234;me avec l'economiseur arabesque. En plus la maj leopard a vraiment rendu mon systeme plus reactif


----------



## marabouma (16 Novembre 2007)

peut etre que la mise a jour de ce matin va r&#233;gler ce soucis...


----------



## Macounette (16 Novembre 2007)

marabouma a dit:


> peut etre que la mise a jour de ce matin va régler ce soucis...


Celle d'hier soir, tu veux dire  

En tout cas, aucun freeze à déplorer depuis la mise à jour.
Et puis, effet collatéral sympa, la mise à jour du firmware de la carte graphique a également eu pour effet de corriger quelques petits problèmes d'artefacts (écran scintillant) que j'avais en jouant à certains jeux sous Windows.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2007)

Je peux même pas installer la maj puisque mon Imac est chez Mactribu!
J'aurais du attendre un peu. 

La lose...:mouais:

Goul


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2007)

Je vient d'avoir mactribu au t&#233;l&#233;phone. Ils installent la mise &#224; jour et v&#233;rifie que tout fonctionne.

wait and see.

Goul


----------



## TheDrakoon (16 Novembre 2007)

je croise les doigts pour vous, ayant eu mon imac recement, quand ca marche c'est trop super comme machine.​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Je vient d'avoir mactribu au téléphone. Ils installent la mise à jour et vérifie que tout fonctionne.



"Vote Imac est prêt."   Apparemment tout est rentré dans l'ordre avec le fix.

je vais le chercher ce soir. Je vous tiens au courant des tests.

Goul


----------



## Syannick (16 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> "Vote Imac est prêt."   Apparemment tout est rentré dans l'ordre avec le fix.
> 
> je vais le chercher ce soir. Je vous tiens au courant des tests.
> 
> Goul



ça c'est une bonne nouvelle !!!!!! Pour l'instant tout va bien.....


----------



## Rowan60 (16 Novembre 2007)

Salut à vous tous, je me suis pris la tête moi aussi avec des problèmes de freeze....jusqu'à ce matin où j'ai réinstallé Leopard propre, fait toutes les mise à jour proposées et *installé la mise à jour du firmware graphique* et...MIRACLE ça marche !!!!     
depuis ce matin plus aucn freeze et il me semble même que mon iMac 20" est plus rapide qu'avant à l'affichage.

Essayez et j'espère que cela va résoudre le problème pour tout le monde.
A bientôt sur le forum !!


----------



## xao85 (16 Novembre 2007)

Mince si c'est le cas c'est la fin de ce topique passionant!


----------



## Syannick (16 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Mince si c'est le cas c'est la fin de ce topique passionant!



C'est vrai...que c'est triste.... 
Mais on peut, si vous voulez, venir tous les jours dire que tout va bien !!!!!


----------



## samoussa (16 Novembre 2007)

Et oui...24 heures plus tard je peux le dire les problemes de freeze sont sans doute terminés. Je propose qu'un modo nous coupe la chique comme seuls ceux de macgé savent le faire. Mais c'est pas grave...d'autre galères nous attendent et d'autre threads tout aussi passionnants


----------



## Vladimok (16 Novembre 2007)

Je ne pense pas souhaitable de coupé le post maintenant, attendons encore quelques jours pour avoir d'autres retombées.

Merci​


----------



## Syannick (16 Novembre 2007)

Vladimok a dit:


> Je ne pense pas souhaitable de coupé le post maintenant, attendons encore quelques jours pour avoir d'autres retombées.
> 
> Merci​



d'accord avec toi...donnons-nous quelques semaines avant de crier victoire....


----------



## Macounette (16 Novembre 2007)

Aucun freeze non plus sur mon iMac  
Et l&#224; (HS) je viens de recevoir cadeau un petit clavier Apple Wireless MIMI COMME TOUT :love:


----------



## Caraud (16 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Aucun freeze non plus sur mon iMac


Trop content!!!! Plus qu'attendre qu'il arrive!:love:


----------



## xao85 (16 Novembre 2007)

Oui vendez pas la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tuer...


----------



## eyescarz (17 Novembre 2007)

Pour donner espoir aux personnes attendant leurs iMac
plus de freeze moi non plus depuis la MAJ


----------



## kiks (18 Novembre 2007)

Petite contribution à ce topic que j'ai suivis avec attention 
J'ai reçu mon nouvel imac 24" ce matin et lors des mises à jours j'ai constaté que celle de la carte graphique n'en faisait pas partie.
J'ai donc procédé à une installation manuelle et mon imac me dit qu'il n'en a pas besoin 

Donc peut être que le correctif est fait en amont.Pour info je l'avais commandé lundi après-midi sur le store.

Et je précise pas un freeze depuis ce matin


----------



## xao85 (18 Novembre 2007)

kiks a dit:


> Petite contribution à ce topic que j'ai suivis avec attention
> J'ai reçu mon nouvel imac 24" ce matin et lors des mises à jours j'ai constaté que celle de la carte graphique n'en faisait pas partie.
> J'ai donc procédé à une installation manuelle et mon imac me dit qu'il n'en a pas besoin
> 
> ...



Nan tout les imac n'en ont pas besoin!


----------



## JimSifu (18 Novembre 2007)

salut tlm j'ai également un imac 24" alu, j'avais de sérieux problemes sur Wow beaucoup de freeze et j'ai mis le patch ya environ 4h ça à l'air de bien marcher , je croise les doigts  

sinon petite question mon alim est à 75° (je le vois avec le soft : temp monitor) c'est pas trop haut?


----------



## Syannick (18 Novembre 2007)

JimSifu a dit:


> salut tlm j'ai également un imac 24" alu, j'avais de sérieux problemes sur Wow beaucoup de freeze et j'ai mis le patch ya environ 4h ça à l'air de bien marcher , je croise les doigts
> 
> sinon petite question mon alim est à 75° (je le vois avec le soft : temp monitor) c'est pas trop haut?



idem dans les 70°.......


----------



## JimSifu (18 Novembre 2007)

oki ça me rassure ^^

bon tj pas planter , moi reprendre espoir , love my mac


----------



## bouvier51 (19 Novembre 2007)

Les températures d'alimentation paraissent élevées, essayer de télécharger SmcFancontrol ( c'est un freeware ) afin d'augmenter la vitesse des ventilateurs et d'abaisser la température interne de l'Imac.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Après mise à jour du firmware de la carte ATI, je n'ai plus de freeze.

Goul


----------



## Syannick (19 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Après mise à jour du firmware de la carte ATI, je n'ai plus de freeze.
> 
> Goul



Salut !!!

Content pour toi !!! et c'est idem pour moi, plus de Freeze....bon on se donne qques jours de surveillance qd même.... 

Syannick


----------



## Lonneki (19 Novembre 2007)

Idem, plus le freeze...
Ouf, parce que certains jours j'en avait jusqu'à 10.


----------



## Caraud (20 Novembre 2007)

Lonneki a dit:


> Idem, plus le freeze...


Bon....alors....toujours plus de freeze??:love::love:
Finalement ça été résolu alors?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

plus un seul. 
ça marche comme un mac maintenant ;-)


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2007)

+1


----------



## agarnier (22 Novembre 2007)

Question idiote : cette mise à jour merveilleuse anti-freeze modifie-t-elle les performances de la carte graphique ?


----------



## Madkarl (22 Novembre 2007)

Je m'appretais à vous offrir une contribution positive de mon second iMac Alu, reçu avant hier suite aux plantages du premier.
Et bien finalement non, le temps d'un épisode de prison break et d'une sortie de veille, l'ordi a freezé, juste après que l'écran met affiché un grand n'importe quoi.

Fervent défenseur de la cause mac depuis des années, je commence à désespérer.

Je compte appeler apple de nouveau de matin ... j'ai reçu ce mac il y a seulement deux jours, peut-être que je peux carrément demander un remboursement...


----------



## samoussa (22 Novembre 2007)

agarnier a dit:


> Question idiote : cette mise à jour merveilleuse anti-freeze modifie-t-elle les performances de la carte graphique ?



Apparemment non. Cela dit le fait qu'elle ne freeze plus c'est déjà une amélioration notable


----------



## Macounette (22 Novembre 2007)

Madkarl a dit:


> Je m'appretais à vous offrir une contribution positive de mon second iMac Alu, reçu avant hier suite aux plantages du premier.
> Et bien finalement non, le temps d'un épisode de prison break et d'une sortie de veille, l'ordi a freezé, juste après que l'écran met affiché un grand n'importe quoi.
> 
> Fervent défenseur de la cause mac depuis des années, je commence à désespérer.
> ...


Mais tu as bien installé la mise à jour du firmware de la carte graphique ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

j'ai fait des tests dans tout les sens, je n'ai pus de freeze.
As tu bien flashé la carte? le fait de télécharger la maj ne met pas à jour. Il faut aussi lancer le programme de maj dans utilitaire.

goul


----------



## Vladimok (22 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> le fait de télécharger la maj ne met pas à jour. Il faut aussi lancer le programme de maj dans utilitaire.
> goul


 

Peux-tu expliquer comment fait-on cette mise a jour et instalation pour un neophite comme moi en mac.

Merci​


----------



## Madkarl (22 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Mais tu as bien installé la mise à jour du firmware de la carte graphique ?



j'ai fait toutes les maj + la mise a jour du firmware hier sur le mac que j'ai reçu la veille. jusqu'à ce soir, tout fonctionnait bien, et là, en sortie de veille, freeze ...

Pas de bol? Dans tous les cas, ça commence à me gaver...

J'espère pouvoir procéder à un remboursement ou remplacement de machine sachant que j'ai reçu le 1er iMac en début de mois que j'ai desuite demandé à faire changer et que ce Mac de remplacement est arrivé il y a seulement 2 jours.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Ue fois télécharger, il y a dans le dossier Utilitaire qui se trouve dans application il y a un nouveau logiciel qui s'intitule: "Mise a&#768; jour du programme interne de la carte graphique iMac". Lance le.

Goul


----------



## Madkarl (22 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Ue fois télécharger, il y a dans le dossier Utilitaire qui se trouve dans application il y a un nouveau logiciel qui s'intitule: "Mise à jour du programme interne de la carte graphique iMac". Lance le.
> 
> Goul



De mon côté, c'est fait puisque par acquis de conscience, j'y retourné après le freeze et il m'a dit que la version 1.0 était déjà installée.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Madkarl a dit:


> j'ai fait toutes les maj + la mise a jour du firmware hier sur le mac que j'ai reçu la veille. jusqu'à ce soir, tout fonctionnait bien, et là, en sortie de veille, freeze ...
> 
> Pas de bol? Dans tous les cas, ça commence à me gaver...
> 
> J'espère pouvoir procéder à un remboursement ou remplacement de machine sachant que j'ai reçu le 1er iMac en début de mois que j'ai desuite demandé à faire changer et que ce Mac de remplacement est arrivé il y a seulement 2 jours.



Peut être un freeze qui n'a rien à voir. Essai de refaire des tests. Ce que je faisais pour le faire freezer (pas les cheveux!):

j'allais dans les prefs systems et dans eco d'écran. Puis je le positionne sur Shell. Je change d'éco puis au bout d'un moment BOUM!


----------



## Madkarl (22 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Peut être un freeze qui n'a rien à voir. Essai de refaire des tests. Ce que je faisais pour le faire freezer (pas les cheveux!):
> 
> j'allais dans les prefs systems et dans eco d'écran. Puis je le positionne sur Shell. Je change d'éco puis au bout d'un moment BOUM!



Si tu as qq secondes je vais tenter de changer les eco pour voir, mais faut bien avouer que j'ai de sérieux doutes, surtout que je ne faisais rien de particulier tout à l'heure. Je devais avoir Safari et Adium d'allumé seulement


----------



## Madkarl (22 Novembre 2007)

Bon quelques minutes de test avec les économiseurs d'écran ne donne rien.
J'ai publié la photo du freeze de tout à l'heure ici: http://www.basketime.net/freeze.JPG


----------



## Vladimok (22 Novembre 2007)

Les problèmes de freeze sont-ils vraiment résolu...........??????​


----------



## Madkarl (22 Novembre 2007)

Il existe toujours le cas spécial, et aujourd'hui c'est peut être moi 

Pas la peine de s'énerver, sur ce que j'ai lu jusqu'à maintenant, tout à l'air de plutot bien fonctionner. (Sauf ici)


----------



## xao85 (22 Novembre 2007)

Faus encore attendre mais je dirai qu'il y a toujours l'exeption qui confirme la règle!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Madkarl a dit:


> Il existe toujours le cas spécial, et aujourd'hui c'est peut être moi
> 
> Pas la peine de s'énerver, sur ce que j'ai lu jusqu'à maintenant, tout à l'air de plutot bien fonctionner. (Sauf ici)



je pense aussi. Mais attend un peu avant de le renvoyer.

j'ai eu le même freeze au tout début. Mais je n'ai plus jamais eu ça.


----------



## Madkarl (22 Novembre 2007)

Ouaip ... :rose:


----------



## Madkarl (22 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> je pense aussi. Mais attend un peu avant de le renvoyer.
> 
> j'ai eu le même freeze au tout début. Mais je n'ai plus jamais eu ça.



Tu l'as eu... après toutes les MAJ ?


----------



## xao85 (22 Novembre 2007)

Madkarl a dit:


> Tu l'as eu... après toutes les MAJ ?



Si tu peux attendre quelques jours...  pour être sur!


----------



## Madkarl (22 Novembre 2007)

C'est que... j'aimerai pas passer le délais de retractation pour demander un échange sec ou un remboursement :s

J'ai lancé un XBench pour voir là...


----------



## steiner (22 Novembre 2007)

Suspens


----------



## Madkarl (23 Novembre 2007)

Bon allez je vous épargne une attente insoutenable je l'imagine, en vous disant que le Xbench c'est bien déroulé avec un score de 158 je crois.
0 plantage dans la soirée, mais je reste toujours très anxieux pour la suite. Le plantage (cf photo) était plutot violent.


----------



## Caraud (23 Novembre 2007)

Madkarl a dit:


> 0 plantage dans la soirée, mais je reste toujours très anxieux pour la suite. Le plantage (cf photo) était plutot violent.


C'est peut-être un logiciel tiers qui povoque un conflit...
As-tu rajouté de la Ram acheté ailleurs?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

Madkarl a dit:


> Tu l'as eu... après toutes les MAJ ?



Non au tout début. Je crois 1 semaine après réception et bien avant le premier pb de freeze. Je n'ai pas eu de freeze au début pendant 3 semaines.


----------



## Madkarl (23 Novembre 2007)

Caraud a dit:


> C'est peut-être un logiciel tiers qui povoque un conflit...
> As-tu rajouté de la Ram acheté ailleurs?



Hello,

Aucun logiciel tiers, l'ordi est tout neuf.
J'ai effectivement 1go de ram en plus, mais je l'ai prise chez apple lors de l'achat de l'iMac.
Le premier étant repartie, dans le doute, à cause de la ram, je t'avouerai que je le prendrai mal d'en avoir une défecteuse de nouveau


----------



## Madkarl (23 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Non au tout début. Je crois 1 semaine après réception et bien avant le premier pb de freeze. Je n'ai pas eu de freeze au début pendant 3 semaines.



Alors que mon freeze a eu lieu après toutes les majs :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

Madkarl a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Aucun logiciel tiers, l'ordi est tout neuf.
> J'ai effectivement 1go de ram en plus, mais je l'ai prise chez apple lors de l'achat de l'iMac.
> Le premier étant repartie, dans le doute, à cause de la ram, je t'avouerai que je le prendrai mal d'en avoir une défecteuse de nouveau



Essai de fonctionner avec une seule barrette pendant 1 à 2 jours. Tu verras bien!

ça serait vraiment pas de chance :mouais:


----------



## Syannick (24 Novembre 2007)

J10 sans Freeze....mais l'inquiétude revient ....
avez vous les même infos ? 

ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro :

  Jeu de composants :	ATI,RadeonHD2600
  Type :	Moniteur
  Bus :	PCIe
  Longueur de la voie PCIe :	x16
  VRAM (totale) :	256 Mo
  Fournisseur :	ATI (0x1002)
  Identifiant du périphérique :	0x9583
  Identifiant de révision :	0x0000
  Révision de la ROM :	113-B2250F-219
  Version du gestionnaire EFI :	01.00.219

Pour ma part la mise à jour du Firmeware à modifié l'EFI : de: 01.00.212 à 01.00.219

Syannick


----------



## xao85 (24 Novembre 2007)

Syannick a dit:


> J10 sans Freeze....mais l'inquiétude revient ....
> avez vous les même infos ?
> 
> ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro :
> ...



Si tu n'as plus de freeze pourquoi stresser? :mouais:


----------



## Vladimok (24 Novembre 2007)

Syannick a dit:


> J10 sans Freeze....mais l'inquiétude revient ....
> Syannick


 
Pourquoi l'inquietude reviens​


----------



## meth13 (25 Novembre 2007)

salut a tous

avez vous fait la mise a jour de la carte graphique ati 2600hd?


----------



## Syannick (25 Novembre 2007)

meth13 a dit:


> salut a tous
> 
> avez vous fait la mise a jour de la carte graphique ati 2600hd?



Non....c'est koi ça ???


----------



## meth13 (25 Novembre 2007)

ba clique en haut de ton ecran sur la pomme et ensuite mise a jour et tu verras,tout est decrit.


----------



## Macounette (25 Novembre 2007)

meth13 a dit:


> ba clique en haut de ton ecran sur la pomme et ensuite mise a jour et tu verras,tout est decrit.


C'est de ça qu'on cause depuis des pages :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2007)

Syannick a dit:


> Non....c'est koi ça ???



 SYannick, c'est la mise à jour qui corrige les freezes. On parle de cette fameuse maj depuis le début. Tu dois être perturbé par ces freezes .

"Mise à jour pour les iMac alu
*     par Florian Innocente le 15.11.2007 à 22:24          *

      Le problème qui touchait la dernière génération d'iMac aluminium, se traduisant par des gels intempestifs, pourrait avoir trouvé sa solution. Apple propose une mise à jour du firmware de la carte graphique *ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro* via l'iMac Graphics Firmware Update [*1.0* - *772 Ko* - Mac OS 10.4.10/10.5 - VF]. "


----------



## meth13 (26 Novembre 2007)

en tout cas pour ma part ca a l air d aller


----------



## Syannick (26 Novembre 2007)

Goul a dit:


> SYannick, c'est la mise à jour qui corrige les freezes. On parle de cette fameuse maj depuis le début. Tu dois être perturbé par ces freezes .
> 
> "Mise à jour pour les iMac alu
> *     par Florian Innocente le 15.11.2007 à 22:24          *
> ...



oups....bon sang mais c'est bien sur....je pensais à une nouvelle mise à jour, du style celle que l'on peu trouver sur le site ATI !!!!


----------



## ForTheFun (18 Décembre 2007)

Je viens me rajouter à ce, déjà, long sujet.

Mon imac alu 24" freeze (souris toujours active mais c'est tout), je n'ai pas eu droit à la MAJ de la carte graphique (pas éligible) 
Je constate ce désagrément lors de gros transfert réseaux (plusieurs Go de plusieur fichiers)
Avez vous déjà eu ce problème ? une idée ?


----------

